
Solving the Mystery of the Lockerbie Bombing - ust
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/09/28/the-avenger
======
christop
> A fragment of the circuit board from the bomb’s timing device was discovered
> [...] embedded in a shirt collar, and investigators deduced that the shirt
> had been wrapped around the radio containing the device. They traced the
> label on the shirt to a shop in Malta, and this clue led them to suspect
> Megrahi, who had been in Malta the day before the blast. The owner of the
> shop subsequently recalled Megrahi’s buying the shirt.

The whole investigation was contentious, and there's certainly a huge amount
of doubt around that final sentence quoted here, which the linked article
presents as fact.

This is something that Private Eye in the UK had been covering for many years:

[http://www.private-
eye.co.uk/sections.php?section_link=in_th...](http://www.private-
eye.co.uk/sections.php?section_link=in_the_back&article=122)

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/52409411/Lockerbie-The-Flight-
From...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/52409411/Lockerbie-The-Flight-From-Justice-
Paul-Foot-Private-Eye-Special-Report)

~~~
Spooky23
I always wondered whether the story of how things were figured out was a cover
or parallel construction of some other secret information source.

It just seems incredible that someone could trace a dress shirt to a merchant.

~~~
tim333
It's also odd that the US paid the shop keeper US$2m to testify against
Megrahi. You'd think in a normal case you wouldn't need to hand large amounts
of cash to the witnesses.

~~~
Spooky23
That I find plausible. My lips would probably need a little "lubrication" to
testify against a state sponsored secret agent who goes around blowing up
airliners.

